# Crystal ball at the beach, a series



## jaharris1001 (Feb 5, 2017)

I picked up a crystal ball off Amazon with visions of what I wanted to do in my head I headed up there Friday night, I wanted interaction with water and a great sky but it didn't happen,, next time ;-)

1)



1 by Jim Harris, on Flickr
Canon EOS 5D Mark II
EF17-40mm f/4L USM
ƒ/13.0  40.0 mm 60  100

2)



3 by Jim Harris, on Flickr
Canon EOS 5D Mark II
EF17-40mm f/4L USM
ƒ/13.0  17.0 mm 121  100

3)



2 by Jim Harris, on Flickr
Canon EOS 5D Mark II
EF17-40mm f/4L USM
ƒ/13.0  17.0 mm 120  100

4)




7 by Jim Harris, on Flickr
Canon EOS 5D Mark II
EF17-40mm f/4L USM
ƒ/13.0  22.0 mm 90  100

5)



8 by Jim Harris, on Flickr
Canon EOS 5D Mark II
EF17-40mm f/4L USM
ƒ/5.6  40.0 mm 1/25  100​


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you zombie, I appreciate you taking the time to comment


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

Reminds me of prism photography. Very creative.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

#5!

Two ideas for you ... how about suspending the ball with something very thin which is easily cloned out or even tossing the ball (lol).  Then I would flip the ball so the image reflected in the ball is similar to non-ball reflected image.  Okay, I am stumped, I can't identify the location.  It doesn't look like/feel California, yet it has some palms ... Florida ... but not southern Florida ... maybe a Gulf state ... I say Florida but up northern-ish.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Very nice and great idea!  Definitely not something I would have thought of! 

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 6, 2017)

Very interesting images.  There seems to be an emerging trend for the use of a crystal ball in various types of photography.  It is my understanding that it may have originated with wedding photographers.  This is one of the first uses I have seen in landscape photography, so I look forward to seeing more.   It would be interesting to see what the result was if you filled most of the frame with the crystal ball image.  I am curious what size (diameter) the ball was.

WesternGuy


----------



## otherprof (Feb 6, 2017)

jaharris1001 said:


> I picked up a crystal ball off Amazon with visions of what I wanted to do in my head I headed up there Friday night, I wanted interaction with water and a great sky but it didn't happen,, next time ;-)
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


Very nice idea and set. I think I like 3 best because the ball is not so prominent, but more a piece of the environment, i.e., it doesn't seem like a photograph of a crystal ball.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 6, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Reminds me of prism photography. Very creative.


Thank you very much for looking and commenting 


Gary A. said:


> #5!
> 
> Two ideas for you ... how about suspending the ball with something very thin which is easily cloned out or even tossing the ball (lol).  Then I would flip the ball so the image reflected in the ball is similar to non-ball reflected image.  Okay, I am stumped, I can't identify the location.  It doesn't look like/feel California, yet it has some palms ... Florida ... but not southern Florida ... maybe a Gulf state ... I say Florida but up northern-ish.


Thank you Gary, your suggestions sound interesting but may be difficult as the crystal ball is somewhat heavy, I have visions in my head of things I want to try and will be shooting again soon,, the location is indeed Florida, Central Eastern coast just South of St Augustine 


Nevermore1 said:


> Very nice and great idea!  Definitely not something I would have thought of!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thank you for looking , I appreciate you looking and commenting 


WesternGuy said:


> Very interesting images.  There seems to be an emerging trend for the use of a crystal ball in various types of photography.  It is my understanding that it may have originated with wedding photographers.  This is one of the first uses I have seen in landscape photography, so I look forward to seeing more.   It would be interesting to see what the result was if you filled most of the frame with the crystal ball image.  I am curious what size (diameter) the ball was.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thank you very kindly Sir, I've wanted to do this shoot for quite a while and again I have visions in my head of what I want to attempt in the future,, this is a 150mm crystal ball, it measures roughly 6" 


otherprof said:


> jaharris1001 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a crystal ball off Amazon with visions of what I wanted to do in my head I headed up there Friday night, I wanted interaction with water and a great sky but it didn't happen,, next time ;-)
> ...


Thank you , I tried several different compositions as this was the first time photographing the ball so I wasn't sure what I was going to like once I started editing the images, I appreciate you looking and commenting


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

Fishing line.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm seeing these more and more these days. I liked #3 and #5 the most out of the set. Thanks for posting these, I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I'm seeing these more and more these days. I liked #3 and #5 the most out of the set. Thanks for posting these, I enjoyed looking at them.


Thanks Derrel for stopping in and commenting and it's my pleasure to share them here  glad you enjoyed them


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 6, 2017)

hmmm...interesting...to be continued?


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> hmmm...interesting...to be continued?


Yes sir


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 6, 2017)

Actually like #1 and #5 because they are so prominent. I've wanted to try this for some time, so will be looking forward to your future post!!


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey, nice set. At the moment I am seeing many of those ideas. Especially in cityscape photography it is at the moment a common instrument. I like picture number 5 the most, because it is the "clearest". The others, if I may criticize have too much use of vignetting for my taste. Sometimes it can add a bit drama, but here it is too dark for me. Or is it due to the use of two or more nd filters? 

There are many nice creative possibilities, I hope I see more of them... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 7, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Actually like #1 and #5 because they are so prominent. I've wanted to try this for some time, so will be looking forward to your future post!!


Thank you Sir, I appreciate your comment and look forward to doing more


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 7, 2017)

r0r5ch4ch said:


> Hey, nice set. At the moment I am seeing many of those ideas. Especially in cityscape photography it is at the moment a common instrument. I like picture number 5 the most, because it is the "clearest". The others, if I may criticize have too much use of vignetting for my taste. Sometimes it can add a bit drama, but here it is too dark for me. Or is it due to the use of two or more nd filters?
> 
> There are many nice creative possibilities, I hope I see more of them...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Thank you, I appreciate your insight and comment , I look forward to doing more, if the vision I have in my head works I will be happy


----------



## gnagel (Feb 21, 2017)

Very creative!

Glenn


----------

